#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 上傳相片問題

## 斑夜

剛剛一時心血來潮把過去的作品上傳到相簿
可是只要同時上傳超過兩張以上，偶爾會成功，但大多會顯示"伺服器錯誤"的畫面
麻煩了~

一張一張慢慢弄好累
我要睡了

----------


## 雪麒

系統自帶的相簿（以及附件）功能確實有時存在一些問題，鼓勵使用『狼之樂園貼圖服務』 http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/ 來分享作品～

----------

